# Friend?



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

How does one gain "friends" on this site?. my profile is rather "friendless".. must I invite like on FB or do people add me, or what. Rather desperate...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U cum for cookies and milk,we talk,we play chess,and we are friends!!!Easy?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

NikolaTesla said:


> It will require you to do monthly donations of atleast 20$. Once the first transaction is verified then SAS will provide you with friends and an online quack psychologist.
> From that moment you are all set, just fire up that computer and go!


Oy!Nobody asked u!


----------



## Ambrose1 (Nov 21, 2012)

*friend*



jazzman said:


> How does one gain "friends" on this site?. my profile is rather "friendless".. must I invite like on FB or do people add me, or what. Rather desperate...


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com


----------



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

*lonelier, loneliest &....*

figured out the "friendship" thingie. now you should watch your inboxes! get out of your domes, say Hi! :teeth


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just come by my home and say Hi, I'll be ur good friend :b :love


----------

